# Knot glue, or not?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Do any of you use line glue to further seure your knots? My knots usually hold, but I've had a couple come loose no matter which knot I use. Right now I'm making some nightcrawler harnesses and not only do I tie the hook on the end, but I tie a swivel on the front. That makes 2 knots to come loose. Since I have plenty of time when making these I wonder about using some glue to make the knots solid.

I like the swivel as I can use a snap swivel on the end of my line and when I use the 2 swivels I have extra means of taking care of line twist.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

If snells are done right, they don't come out. I'm not sure how much glue is gonna help if its not tied right. For the swivel, I like to tie a big loop at the end. So if I want to put a swivel on, I just run it through the loop then back through. I make my loops with a perfection loop. If its tied right, it won't come out. If its tied wrong, I don't think glue would help. Snells are the same way.. If tied right, they won't come out. I've seen a few different ways to do em.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You never said what line(s) you are using which dictates the knots you may consider using
Just do a search titled "Fishing Knots" to see if what you are tying is done correctly. Keep in mind that many of the illustrated knots will not work well with braided line.
The only time you should need to apply glue to a knot is when you are joining aleader material to braided line. The really thin braid, say 8# and under has a pronounced slip factor as the leader material is usually larger in diameter than the braid. I have had better luck with a double uni than a blood knot with the light braid. 
I use the Palomar knot exclusively for braid and also use it for some of my mono and fluro applications depending on what type and size lure or fly I am using.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I fish almost exlusively with Trilene XL, and I really have no trouble with my knots. I just thought maybe an extra insurance when I am stuck in here tying up various lures would be neat.

I did have a 14# line know pull loose once, but it might not have been tied properly. I usually use a Uni-knot or an improved cinch. I have tried the Palomar too, and it worked fine.

Maybe I'm looking for a problem that doesn't exist, but I like to keep adding things to my fishing.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I put a drop of super glue on the knot when I can. I doesn't hurt a thing and has never failed.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

backlashed said:


> I put a drop of super glue on the knot when I can. I doesn't hurt a thing and has never failed.


The problem with Super Glue is keeping the nozle open. I used to build model airplanes and it was a pain having the nozel get hard and seal the glue in.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Star1pup said:


> The problem with Super Glue is keeping the nozle open. I used to build model airplanes and it was a pain having the nozel get hard and seal the glue in.


Try using the small tube of Gorilla super glue. Their nozzle design stays open if you don't leave glue on the sides of the nozzle when you screw the cap back on. Just wipe it with a cloth or piece of paper to clean it. I used a tube last year which is still open.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve never used glue with mono before. when i first started using braid i did use glue on my knots. but i found if i use the improved clinch and add a few extra twists the glue wasnt needed.

i,ve used blood knots to tie my braid to my floro leaders but i like the uni to uni just as well. if im tieing small line to larger line then i think the uni to uni is a better knot. back before i knew how to tie a uni to uni knot i,ve had small line slip with a blood knot. then i would just tie a knot in the line and let it slip up to the blood knot. this worked for me.
sherman


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This probably belongs in the "Tips and Tricks" forum, but I've found that if you drip a couple drops of wax over the applicator tip before you put the cap back on, the glue will stay good. The wax will peel right off when you take the cap off again.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

My company uses Loctite 404 Superglue @$23.00 a bottle you dont want the cap glued on a little bit of petroleum based oil on the threads prevents the glue from sticking.works great on braided lines don't know about mono or flouro.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

James F said:


> My company uses Loctite 404 Superglue @$23.00 a bottle you dont want the cap glued on a little bit of petroleum based oil on the threads prevents the glue from sticking.works great on braided lines don't know about mono or flouro.


EXCELLENT idea about putting petroleum based oil (I'm going to use Vasoline) on the threads so the cap won't end up being glued on. I'm definitely going to put that tip to use. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Try using the small tube of Gorilla super glue. Their nozzle design stays open if you don't leave glue on the sides of the nozzle when you screw the cap back on. Just wipe it with a cloth or piece of paper to clean it. I used a tube last year which is still open.


I'm not sure about gorilla super glue or not, but the regular gorilla glue expands a lot and isn't worth it's salt. It usually just makes a big mess, that can never be cleaned up. But like I said, I don't know if their super glue is the same way. I repair guitars for a living, and when a customer comes in with a guitar with gorilla glue all over it because they tried to fix it themselves, I usually have to tell them to buy another one because they pretty much destroyed it using gorilla glue. Yeah, the stuff holds, but at what price. I can't stand the stuff.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Put a drop of crazy glue on them and they will be fine ! It's either keep the nozzle open or have knots come untied. Just put the cap back on after each use unless you are waiting to glue several knots at one time.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I'm not sure about gorilla super glue or not, but the regular gorilla glue expands a lot and isn't worth it's salt. It usually just makes a big mess, that can never be cleaned up.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Different glue. Regular Gorilla Glue is an expanding polyurethane glue when used in the right application is awesome stuff. I use it all the time to glue metal to wood.

I'd never use it on a knot though can't see it being effective there.

Super glue is cheaper than a lost lure or rig, I don't sweat the lost product.


----------



## bout time (Jan 15, 2013)

we have used a quick set epoxy with good sucess.


----------

